# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  شرایط تغییر رشته  تحصیلی

## barnamerizi tahsili

*غییر رشته* *ماده 55 آیین نامه آموزشی وزارت علوم* دانشجو  در طول دوران تحصیل در مقطع کاردانی و. کارشناسی می تواند با داشتن شرایط  زیر و موافقت گروه آموزشی ذیربط از یک رشته به رشته دیگر در یک گروه آموزشی  و همان دانشگاه تغییر رشته دهد:  1-ادامه تحصیل متقاضی در رشته قبلی از نظر مقررات آموزشی بلا مانع باشد. 2-حداقل 6/1 و حدکثر 3/2 واحد های دوره را گذرانده باشد. 3-نمره آزمون ورودی متقاضی از نمره آزمون پایین ترین فرد پذیرفته شده در سهمیه و رشته مورد تقاضا در همان سال کمتر نباشد. 4- با توجه به حداکثر مدت مجاز تحصیل امکان گذراندن واحد های درسی مورد نیاز در رشته جدید را داشته باشد. *تبصره 1:* تغییر  رشته دانشجویانی که به دستگاه های اجرایی خاص تعهد دارند با رعایت کلیه  شرایط این ماده و اعلام موافقت دستگاه ذیربط امکان پذیر است. *تبصره 2 :* تغییر رشته به رشته هایی که در ضوابط گزینش آنها شرایط خاص پیش بینی شده است موکول به احراز شرایط مربوط است. *تبصره 3 :* دانشجو در هر مقطع تحصیلی تنها یک بار می تواند تغییر رشته دهد. ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .............................  *ماده 56 آیین نامه آموزشی وزارت علوم* تغییر رشته فقط در مقاطع تحصیلی هم سطح صورت می گیرد.در غیر این صورت فقط از مقطع بالاتر به مقطع پایین تر امکان پذیر است. ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .................................... *ماده 57 آیین نامه آموزشی وزارت علوم* در  صورت موافقت با تغییر رشته دانشجو موظف است در اولین فرصت در رشته جدید  نام نویسی کند و پس از نام نویسی دانشجو حق بازگشت به رشته قبلی را ندارد. *تبصره:* اقدام  نکردن دانشجو به نام نویسی در رشته جدید در وقت معین به منزله انصراف از  تغییر رشته تلقی می شود و حق تغییر رشته تا پایان دوره از وی سلب می گردد. ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..... *ماده 58** آیین نامه آموزشی وزارت علوم تطبیق واحد*  دروسی  که دانشجو در رشته قبل گذرانیده در گروه آموزشی  رشته جدید بررسی و معال  سازی می شود  و فقط دروسی از وی پذیرفته می شود که به تشخیص گروه آموزشی با  دروس رشته جدید اشتراک محتوایی داشته باشد و نمره هریک از آن دروس نیز از  12 کمتر نباشد. *تبصره 1:* دروس  پذیرفته شده در کارنامه دانشجو ثبت و نمرات آنها در میانگین کل منظور می  گردد.ولی نمرات دروس پذیرفته نشده بدون احتساب در میانگین در کارنامه  دانشجو باقی می ماند.در این حال چنانچه میانگین کل واحد های پذیرفته نشده  او کمتر از 12 باشد جمعا به عنوان یک نیمسال مشروطی برای دانشجو در رشته  جدید منظور می گردد. *تبصره 2:* در  صورتی که تعداد واحد های دروس پذیرفته نشده دانشجو در حدی باشد که امکان  گذراندن واحد های مورد نیاز رشته جدید را در طول مدت مجاز تحصیل از وی سلب  کند با تقاضای تغییر رشته او موافقت نمی شود. ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ........... *ماده 59 آیین نامه آموزشی وزارت علوم تغییر رشته اضطراری* چنانچه  دانشجو به تشخیص شورای آموزشی دانشگاه در دوران تحصیل دچار بیماری حادثه  یا سانحه ای گردد که توانایی ادامه تحصیل در آن رشته و یا امکان بهره گیری  از کارایی حاصل از آن را طبق جداول نقص عضو از دست بدهد می تواند با رعایت  سایر مقررات به رشته دیگری متناسب با رشته خود در همان گروه آموزشی که از  لحاظ نمره آزمون ورودی نزدیک ترین نمره را دارد تغییر رشته بدهد.در این حال  از رعایت ماده 55 و 57 معاف است. *مصوبه 14 مورخ 24/4/87 شورای آموزشی دانشگاه جامع علمی کاربردی* دانشجوی متقاضی تغییر رشته باید شرایط اولیه ثبت نام در کد رشته مورد تقاضا را داشته باشد. *مصوبه 16 مورخ 7/8/87 شورای آموزشی دانشگاه جامع علمی کاربردی مخصوص دانشگاه جامع علمی کاربردی* دانشجو  در طول دوران تحصیل می تواند با داشتن شرایط زیر و موافقت گروه آموزشی  ذیربط بعد از پودمان اول از یک رشته به رشته دیگر تغییر رشته دهد لذا در  صورت موافقت با تقاضای تغییر رشته دانشجو موظف است در اولین فرصت در رشته  جدید نام نویسی کند و پس از نام نویسی حق بازگشت به رشته قبل را ندارد  اقدام نکردن دانشجو به نام نویسی در مهلت تعیینی به منزله انصراف از تغییر  رشته تلقی می گردد و حق تغییر رشته تا پایان دوره از وی سلب می گردد. 1-تغییر رشته   سهمیه شاغل در یک زیر گروه آموزشی و سهمیه آزاد در یک گروه آموزشی  با شرط داشتن کف معدل آن رشته و نوع دیپلم  در همان سهمیه ثبت نامی و همان پذیرش امکان پذیر است.  2-تغییر رشته به رشته های نیمه متمرکز (مصاحبه ای ) امکان پذیر نیست. 3-دانشجو در هریک از مقاطع تحصیلی تنها یکبار می تواند تغییر رشته دهد. 4-در  صورتیکه تعداد واحد های دروس پذیرفته نشده دانشجو در حدی باشد که امکان  گذراندن واحد های مورد نیاز در رشته جدید را در طول مدت مجاز تحصیل از وی  سلب کند با تقاضای وی موافقت نمی شود. ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ................. *مصوبه 17مورخ 7/8/87 شورای آموزشی دانشگاه جامع علمی کاربردی زمان اعلام درخواست* *تقاضای تغییر رشته دانشجویان فقط در تابستان قابل بررسی و تصمیم گیری است.* ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ................................................. *دریافت فرم تغییر رشته کلیک کنید(doc)* ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .............................................

----------

